# Refractometer



## Boglehead (Feb 16, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with using refractometer for brewing? Could I use the same device to measure specific gravity and water content for honey concentration? Ideally, I could use the same device for both purposes.

Does temperature correction make a difference?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

They have different ranges. You wouldn't be able to use a beer/wine refractometer for honey (or verse visa). 

ATC is kind of cool, but really once you place a drop onto the handheld it'll equilibrate with the temp of the refractometer. It's most useful if you'll be doing "field tests" in weather extremes, but many quality refractos include it and it doesn't do any harm .


----------

